# Global Period - Any information



## philnamba (Sep 11, 2008)

I am trying to find out what the global period is for 69436. Does anyone have any resources on this? Pt was seen 6 days and then 45 days after. I found one program that listed it as a 10 day global. Any information would be great.

Lost in ENT,
ampowell


----------



## dmaec (Sep 11, 2008)

69436 has a 10 day global period.  here's the RVU link from CMS - it has all the CPT's and their global periods along with a LOT of other useful info!  You might have to scroll (click next) to get to the current 2008 schedule.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/PhysicianFeeSched/

_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## philnamba (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank you Donna for the link. I found the 10 day global on our CodeLink program just wanted to find out if it was correct or not.


----------

